# Early black morels way up north



## upnorthshroomer (May 22, 2013)

Couldn't help but stay outta the woods today and really didn't expect much but found 43 keepers out of about 80 or so. Figuring around 7-10 days for them to really pop if temps n moisture are right. Would like to post a pic but not sure on the easiest way to do that.


----------



## 1st time morel hunter (May 28, 2013)

it was my first time in Northern Minnesota on some relatives land and I found 170 black morels in three days, I did about 5 hours of looking total. Very exciting, I tried down south in my hometown and in the cities where I live but too many people were out. I got discouraged but all my dad's brothers have land with popular trees and that's how I found them.


----------



## 1st time morel hunter (May 28, 2013)

I found all of them from 5/25/2013-5/27/2013 on the same piece of property, good luck hunting! Waiting for yellows!


----------

